# Blinds



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm needing to order blinds for throughout my house.

Looking to order online to save as much as possible, the cheapest company seems to be this one http://www.blinds-2go.co.uk/?gclid=...e80Z4RU3yl4dU39Ae5nZSxACaxJVUd0YmoaAlvN8P8HAQ

Has anybody used them before? I'm needing several perfect fit blinds, Venetian and roller.


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Used them for all mine and my family has used them before as well. Good service and do what they say :thumb:


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

That was quick thanks! Did you get any of the perfect fit ones?


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I just measured my reveals exactly for them to sit inside and they did the rest

Just looked and it was the roller blinds I had not the perfectfit venetians


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Used Blinds2go for all our blinds in the new house, excellent blinds and customer service.. highly recommended.


----------



## Cleanguy (Dec 8, 2011)

Ordered 9 times with Blinds to go now. 
Say no more, I wouldn't go any ware else. Each delivery has been perfect . On the odd time I've needed to ring them, the service over the phone was excellent


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Ordered them all with Blinds2go - very happy with them for the money.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

We ordered from them in the past are were really happy with the quality for the price. 

The price was 1/6th of what the local companies were wanting. Yes the quality wasn't quite as good in bits, but not enough to justify the price gap. 

6x more expensive isn't justifiable in the slightest. I don't need someone to come around and measure the sizes, fitting isn't exactly difficult either.

One was damaged in transit and was replaced with no issues at all. It seems like a well run company.


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Used them simply fantastic. Great customer service, had one damaged In transit (not their fault)' they sent out next day courier eith apologies,

Be aware they make blinds for many of high street stores (rumours next) ....


I use them time and time again as do family with no regrets ...no their brackets are superb and very easy to fit !


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

After my positives before, I'm now getting shocking treatment from them.

Ordered a couple of "exact fit" blinds. Their measurement guide said to measure the gap the blinds were to fit into, so that was 88cm exactly(very accurately measured BTW)

So the blinds arrived and looked good, however they are too tight. If we mount the brackets first as you supposed to, it's impossible to get the blind in to the mounts as it's so tight. 

I can place the mounts on the end of the blind and then push the blinds into place. However the issue is that they are then clamped too tight and the roller mechanism is too tight to operate the blind. 

Measuring the blind bracket to bracket, when fully compressed the distance is 88cm. Basically meaning that if the blinds were to be squeezed into a 88cm, they'd be an interference fit, which they are and don't work.

So she sent a little email to say this. We got an email to say that the fabric width should measure 84.5cm and could we take photographs to show this. 

The fabric measures 85.1cm. So the blinds are 6mm wider that they are supposed to be and this is all that would be needed to allow them to function. 

Now rather than emailing, they phoned her today. She missed the original call and I predicted they are going to say something they'd rather not put in writing. 

It was exactly that! 

Apparently manufacturing tolerances means they are allowed to be 6mm away from the size they should be. 

Someone's just about to get a phone call.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

victim of success? I am looking to them for some perfect fit too. Will be interesting to see how it turns out.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They sent her an email just a few minutes ago offering a 25% discount if she wanted to order replacement blinds. :lol:

They sell you the wrong size and they want us to buy a new pair with a 25% discount. :lol:

I've spoke to guy on the phone and he acknowledges they are wider than they should be. However he has said the same manufacturer tolerances excuse too. 

What part of "exact" has a tolerance or as much as 6mm? 

He can't do anything so will need to escalate the case.

As I said 6mm less and they'd be perfect and function correctly. At the oversized length they are too tight in the wall. They aren't fit for purpose and the error is clearly at their end. We followed their measurement guide to the letter.

As with everything over £100, it was paid by credit card. I really shouldn't need to get them involved in a case where the fault is so blatantly obvious. 

Mistakes happen, but when you get silly excuses like this, it shows up how good or bad a company is.


----------



## empsburna (Apr 5, 2006)

I think I will under measure by 3mm then...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

empsburna said:


> I think I will under measure by 3mm then...


What happens if their tolerances of 6mm mean they make it 6mm shorter? 6+3mm and you'll be lucky if the blinds reach the mount if mounting to the sides of a wall.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

empsburna said:


> I think I will under measure by 3mm then...





Kerr said:


> What happens if their tolerances of 6mm mean they make it 6mm shorter? 6+3mm and you'll be lucky if the blinds reach the mount if mounting to the sides of a wall.


Just under measure by 3mm, and then add on 3mm, just in case


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Ordered twice, both signifant orders superb service. One blind seems to be damaged in transit 2 days later another one sent express delivery as apology and told I could keep old or return (my choice) -- kept it for spares 

Great value, wearing very well, I also believe they make for other high street shops such as next

Every blind sent was mm. Perfect.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

LeadFarmer said:


> Just under measure by 3mm, and then add on 3mm, just in case


If they work with 6mm of tolerance, if you measure 3mm short, then they make them 6mm more short, you'll be 9mm short is what I was meaning. 



packard said:


> Ordered twice, both signifant orders superb service. One blind seems to be damaged in transit 2 days later another one sent express delivery as apology and told I could keep old or return (my choice) -- kept it for spares
> 
> Great value, wearing very well, I also believe they make for other high street shops such as next
> 
> Every blind sent was mm. Perfect.


My first service was good, you'll see that on page one. Again we had a blind that was damaged and they had no issues dealing with that. The courier will likely have to cover the cost.

I phoned in earlier and the guy agreed the fabric width should be 84.5cm to add up to the correct width. He also talked about manufacturing tolerances. I don't believe 6mm for an "exact fit" is acceptable. That's the difference between them working or not.

She later got an email saying it wasn't their fault. They said that the earlier claims that the fabric should be 84.5cm was wrong. The fabric should be 85cm(30mm) narrower.

Reading the website again it quite clearly states that the fabric will be 35mm short.

So two different people have stated the fabric should be 35mm short to fit inside the brackets for total width, the website says it should be 35mm short, but now we have someone arguing that they should be 30mm short (which they are) to fit.

Someone's trying to cover up here. It is just 5-6 mm here, but that's all that matters.


----------

